# Kauft ihr euch noch retail Spiele



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Mai 2013)

Also spiele auf DVD zum installieren oder kauft ihr wie ich mittlerweile alles in Online shops mit digitalvertrieb?


----------



## ich111 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich kaufe meistens im Laden, da man so oft günstiger fährt (Keystores ausgenommen) und dann nicht nur aufs Downloaden beschränkt ist, sondern oft sowohl herkömmlich installieren als auch downloaden kann.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Mai 2013)

Ich kann dazu keine allgemeine Antwort geben, da dieses stark Situationsabhängig ist.

Bei einer reinen Schwarz/Weiß Umfrage werden dieses Problem wohl mehrere haben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Mai 2013)

Trotz meiner besch*ssenen Leitung kaufe ich fast alles bei Steam.

Das Liegt daran, dass ich eher der Gelegenheitsspieler bin. Ich warte sehr selten auf irgendein Spiel und kauf mir das dann sofort am Release.
Es ist eher so, dass ich ein interessantes Spiel im Sale entdecke und dann spontan zuschlage.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2013)

"Kleinere" Titel kaufe ich gerne mal bei Steam, Indies gibts ja als Retail auch zumeist nicht.
Aber wenn du mal versucht hast ein Spiel wie etwa MaxPayne3 das locker flockige 35GB groß ist durch ne DSL Lite Leitung zu saugen... das willst du nicht tun


----------



## TechGuru (9. Mai 2013)

Mit einer 32.000er Leitung geht alles im grünen Bereich zu downloaden, was besonders bei Angeboten bei Steam ein Vorteil ist.


----------



## InQontrol (9. Mai 2013)

Wie mein Vorredner  schon gesagt hat bei großen Spielen ala Battlefield Diablo usw... wird noch retail gekauft...
Und nur bei günstigeren Sachen und kleineren Spielen wird der Key gekauft un dann gedownloaded.
mfg


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2013)

Fast nur noch Steam und zwar meist wenn Sales etc sind. Vollpreistitel sind mir mittlerweile ihr Geld nicht mehr wert.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. Mai 2013)

Ich kaufe meistens ganz klassisch (ausgenommen der ein oder andere Steam Deal) im Laden weil ich gerne eine DVD und Packung habe die ich mir ins Regal stellen kann.


----------



## Dartwurst (10. Mai 2013)

Nur mit Datenträger. Wenn das Spiel nichts taugt kommt es mit an das Mobile. Damit ich sorgfältiger auswähle.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Mai 2013)

Ich kaufe nur Retail.
Downloaden ist bei 3k Mist.


----------



## Wambofisch (10. Mai 2013)

Damals alles via Steam, bzw Key aber mittlerweile hab ich Platz und da kauf ich lieber die Spiele im Laden. Ab und an mal die ein oder andere CE oder Steelbook Edition.


----------



## Leckrer (10. Mai 2013)

Ne Hülle im Regal finde ich schöner


----------



## Holdie (10. Mai 2013)

Ich mag keine Hüllen, die verschwinden bei mir so oft. Könnten vielleicht auch meine Kids sein
Deswegen lieber online und Key einmal im Backup und auf Papier.


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Mai 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu keine allgemeine Antwort geben, da dieses stark Situationsabhängig ist.
> 
> Bei einer reinen Schwarz/Weiß Umfrage werden dieses Problem wohl mehrere haben.


 
Dito. Mal so mal so, wo ich was eben billiger finde ^^. Beim PC tendiert es allerdings immer mehr zum Digitalem Download, bei Konsolen noch nicht so sehr



Leckrer schrieb:


> Ne Hülle im Regal finde ich schöner



Zu DOS Zeiten und bis Win 98 waren sie noch schöner, dann kamen die DVD- und Jewel-case und ab da gings bergab mit deren Schönheit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2013)

[x] _Retail handel im Laden_ 

Ich kaufe eh derzeitig sehr wenig Games und da ich für mein Geld einen Gegenwert will wird nur im Handel gekauft mit DVD.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Mai 2013)

dito. wobei "im laden" sone sache is. online kann man ja auch gepresstes kaufen ^^ steam hab ich ned, origin wegen bf, aber ich glotz da eh nie rein, also isses mir wurscht, was es da so "tolles" gibt. vorbestellen hab ich bisher einmal gemacht (bf3) und bin dank premium auch schon wieder bedient >< bei diversen andren games (d3, sim city und was weis ich ned alles) hat sich das nicht ködern lassen ja auch wieder ausgezahlt 

nuja, ich kauf eh ned viel (vllt 1 2 games pro jahr), da is das mit der "platzverschwendung" auch kein argument. wer natürlich jede woche 2 games kauft... aber da sag ich jetz lieber nix zu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> dito. wobei "im laden" sone sache is. online kann man ja auch gepresstes kaufen



Gut, zb Amazon und Co ist nur interessant wenn ich eine Special Edition haben will ohne das man den Doppelbonus löhnen muss.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. Mai 2013)

Die Umfrage hat eigentlich zu wenige Antwortmöglichkeiten. Aber weil, ich überwiegend Retail kaufe habe ich eben dies angekreuzt.

Per Download kaufe ich 
- Indiespiele und preiswerte DLCs auf Steam
- Nintendoklassiker im Wii-Shop (Konsole)
- und auch DRM-freie Indiespiele, bisher allerdings erst einmal


> Zu DOS Zeiten und bis Win 98 waren sie noch schöner, dann kamen die DVD- und Jewel-case und ab da gings bergab mit deren Schönheit


Also mir gefallen DVD-Hüllen. Die haben so eine schöne einheitliche Form und sind stabiler als Pappehüllen. Schöner wäre es natürlich wenn jede Hülle ein Wendecover hätte.

Den ganzen Rest, und damit den Großteil an Spielen kaufe ich auf DVD. Einerseits um eine Installationsmöglichkeit im Regal zu haben und andererseits um mir den Download zu sparen. Bei einer 2MB Leitung kann es schon sehr sehr lange dauern bis man ein Spiel mit mehreren GB runterlädt. Bei einer 6MB Leitung dauerts auch nicht gerade kurz.


----------

